# Rollenkauf.....Beratung!



## Maddin (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin....

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe! Ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue Rolle fürs Meerforellenfischen zulegen.....aber welche soll ich nehmen? Sie sollte eine astreine Bremse haben und um die 100 Euro kosten....ansonsten entscheiden eure Tipps  

Welche Rollen nehmt ihr fürs Mefo-Fischen?

Bis jetzt fischte ich immer mit der Aluchron von Balzer, die soll jetzt aber nur fürs BB herhalten.

Schon mal ein großes DANKE!


----------



## Dorschjäger (12. Dezember 2002)

*Rolle für das Meerforellenfischen*

Hallo Maddin,

ich habe für dich mal nen ganz tollen, aber auch nicht billigen Tipp:

Die Shimano Twin-Power 4000 F.

Mußt mal rumhören wegen der Preisunterschiede!

Ganz toll zum Meerforellenfischen.

Einfach mit Süßwasser abspülen!

Grüß

Dorschjäger


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Maddin,

ich fische mit der Abu CD 4 in 3000er Größe.
Geniales Bremssystem wie ich finde und der Preis war auch O.K. ; allerdings zu DM - Zeiten.

Ich hab letztes Jahr 130,- DM mit einer Füllung Whiplash gezahlt.

Vorher hatte ich eine Quantum Energie, war auch nicht schlecht.
Broesel und Mike fischen, soweit ich weiß mit der Mitchell und sind auch sehr zufrieden.

Was will ich damit sagen ... es ist schwer jemanden &quot;gut&quot; zu beraten, weil jeder seine eigene Vorliebe hat.

Als Tip : Nimm keine Rolle mit Heckbremse  :r  ;+ , damit hatte ich nur Ärger.
Die sind einfach zu empfindlich.


Grüße Stephan

P.S.: Habe deine Mail (ABBB - Cup) erhalten.Bisher sind wir zu Zweit   ;+  ... also unter die ersten 10 sollten wir kommen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin Maddin!
Ich empfehle dir nach einer DAIWA Emblem Z 2500 zu suchen. Die gibt es offiziell nicht mehr aber bei Restposten oder Ebay ist sie manchmal noch zu bekommen. Mit Glück auch um die 100 Euro. Eine bessere Rolle gibt es nicht für die MeFo angelei. Ich habe meine bei Ebay geschossen und bin begeistert. Ist besser als jede Shimano Rolle.


----------



## Maddin (12. Dezember 2002)

@all

Thanks! Natürlich entscheide ich selber welche ich mir zulege.....jeder hat seine Vorlieben und Vorstellungen. Mir z.B. sollte sie auch optisch zusagen, das interessiert zwar die Fische nicht, aber...  Am besten wärs natürlich, die Rollen einmal selber in der Hand zu halten....Trotzdem ist es schön von anderen zu hören, welche Rolle sie empfehlen würden :m 

@Stephan
Heckbremse..... :v 
Zwei Mann bis jetzt? Hoffentlich schaffen wir es auch wirklich unter die ersten 10 :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2002)

Habe mals ein paar energy Metal von Zebco(quantum) gekauft vor JAhren, benutze die seitdem als Spinnrollen sowohl im Süßwasser wie im Meer und bin bestens zufrieden.
Die gibts zwar nicht mehr, aber warum sollten die neuen nix taugen??


----------



## Salmonelle (12. Dezember 2002)

Tach Du,
ich hab jetz seit 1 1/2 Jahren ne Shimano Symetre 3000 FG und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil (Katalogpreis bei MORITZ 89,95 TEURO). Hat zwar kein Alu-Body wie die Twinpower, kostet aber nicht mal die hälfte von der (4000er 224,95 auch bei Moritz).
Die Rolle spult auch sehr gut, ich hab bei der noch nie Tüddel gehabt.
 :e ...während ich hier noch tippe hast Du Dich schon wieder bei allen bedankt...gnrr...letzten 10 Zeilen löschen...hat sich gerade vorweg beantwortet... und wech...

Gruß Horst


----------



## Maddin (12. Dezember 2002)

@Salmonelle
Musst mal schneller tippen :q 

Also am liebsten würde ich sie mir ja alle kaufen #t 

Schaut mal hier: Angelsport Schirmer 
Sind die Preise ok?


----------



## Salmonelle (12. Dezember 2002)

habs versucht und wie kriech ich getz die Knoten ausse Finger????
Na ja, dauert halt wenn man gleichzeitich tippt und im Kataloch blättat.
Moritz-Katalog hat ähnliche Preise (1 - 10 Euro Unterschied)
Bei Rollen um 100 Euro ist M. 10 Euro günstiger (sind für mich immer noch zwanzich Mark)

Gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Dezember 2002)

&quot;Shimano Symetre 3000 FB&quot;, hält bei mir schon Fünf Jahre ohne Probleme und ohne Pflege!
Und das bei 100% reinem Salzwassereinsatz!
Seit zwei Jahren fische ich ausserdem die &quot;Quantum Energy Metall&quot;, auch ohne Probleme (siehe oben).


----------



## nobbidick (12. Dezember 2002)

Dank dir Maddin für diesen thread :m 

Habe nämlich ähnliches vor was den Rollenkauf betrifft  
Vorrangig ist die Rolle allerdings für Norwegen gedacht, sonst wird sie mir gute Dienste im Süßwasser leisten müßen.
Ich nehme mal an die Rollengröße 2500 - 3000 ist ebenfalls angebracht.

@ all
Habe die Tipps von euch ebenfalls Dankbar zur kenntnis genommen :m 

nobbi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich selber fische die Daiwa Emblem X 2500 iA und die Daiwa Emblem X 3000 C(Nachfolgemodell der iA Serie, Bügel ist bitten anders verarbeitet). Diese Rollenserie ist identisch mit der von M_S genannten, allerdings hat sie ein Kugellager weniger, wo das ist frag ich mich auch!  ;+ 
Bekommst beide Rollen hin und wieder bei Ebay unter 100 €. 

Die 2500 ist völlig ausreichend, habe davon 2 Stück!!!  :l


----------



## Broesel (13. Dezember 2002)

Moins,

ich fische zur Zeit eigentlich mit 2 Rollen. Etwas Abwechslung muß sein...  
Zum Einen die ABU CD 6 3000 , also auch die Rolle mit der Mittelbremse, wie Stephan. Ich persönlich finde das Bremssystem auch nicht schlecht, da es schnell und sehr feinfühlig einzustellen ist. Allerdings habe ich bei der ABU das Gefühl, dass nach langer Benutzung die Kurbel doch etwas ausjackelt (bei mir schlabbert das Teil etwas rum). Sie scheint aber recht salzwasserfest zu sein, denn von Korrosion ist nix zu sehen. Der Lauf und die Schnurwicklung sind top, sowohl mit Mono, wie auch mit Geflochtener.

Zum Anderen fische ich dann eben noch die Mitchell 300 x Pro.
Der Lauf ist einfach sagenhaft, wennauch man sich erst an die hohe Übersetzung gewöhnen muß. Die Schnurwicklung ist ebenfalls top und die Bremse arbeitet nahezu rucklos. Allerdings hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit am Schnurfangbügel erste Korrosionserscheinungen. Das fand ich doch schon etwas ärgerlich. Aber etwas Klarlack rüber und schon gehts...

Viele Jahre zuvor habe ich noch ne alte Shimano, gefischt. Die lebt immer noch und ebenfalls total ohne Pflege...
Also scheinen die Shimano-Rollen wohl doch etwas &quot;salzwasserfester&quot; zu sein..

Aber über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich streiten...


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Dezember 2002)

Meine Quantum habe ich mal gewonnen, und ich nutze sie eigendlich nur um meine Shimano mal einwenig zu schonen.

Wenn ich mir eine Rolle hätte kaufen müssen, dann nur eine Shimano!!!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich fische nur noch Abu Cardinal 44 an der Küste:
Das Japanmodell CD6 ist bei mir schnell gestorben. Die Souverän hat nur 2 Jahre gehalten. Diverse Shimanos haben die Küste ebenfalls nicht überlebt. Alles Rollen aus einem Preissegment deutlich über 150Euro.
Ich bin immer pfleglich mit den Teilen (schon wg.dem Preis) umgegangen. Trotzdem gingen die Kugellager nicht mehr, Bügel sind abgegammelt oder Rücklauf ging nicht mehr. Die sauteure Souverän war dabei noch die schlechteste Rolle.

Die gute alte Cardinal 44 ist für &quot;kleines&quot; Geld bei Ebay oft zubekommen. Ersatzspulen gibt es häufig oder sind auch beim Service zu kriegen. Die Rolle hat nur  ein Kugellager! Das Normlager bekommt mann z.B. für 2 Euro bei Conrad-Electronic im Modellbaubereich. Ich geh bummellig 50mal im Jahr an die Küste, deswegen ist das Lager dann auf und die Rolle wird schwergängig.
Es gibt keinen Rost an der Rolle, auch ohne spülen. Auf die Bügelfeder ist absolut verlass und das Rollengewicht liegt sogar unter dem einer vergleicbaren &quot;modernen&quot; Rolle. Das Bremssystem der 44er halt ich immernoch für unerreicht.
Das Fallankerklacken von der Rücklaufsperre ist sicherlich nicht jedermannssache. Auf der Achse an dem Rücklaufsperrenritzel ist ein O-Ring. Wenn man dort einen dickeren O-Ring einsetzt wandelt sich das Klacken in ein surren. Die Rolle läuft dann auch noch leichter, weil der Anker nicht mehr so stark hemmt. In das Bronzegleitlager der Kurbel muss immer ein sehr dünnes Öl. Nicht zu viel. Alle Schnecken und Ritzel mit Titanfett (sparsam) fetten und die Rolle läuft fast von selbst.

Die Rolle ist für mich absolut Kult.

Gruß Truttafriend


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Maddin
Ich fische zur Zeit eine &quot;Quantum Ti-Mag Energy 430&quot; die arbeitet sehr schön, einzig an die sehr hohe Übersetzeung von 6,2 : 1 muß mann sich wirklich erst gewöhnen.
Als zweitrolle wollte ich mir schon länger eine Shimano stradic 3000 zulegen dann hab ich eine für´s belly Boaat und eine zum Spinnfischen.
leider liegt der Preis oft noch über 100€ und das ist bei mir die magische Grenze.
sach doch mal bescheid wofür du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## Maddin (13. Dezember 2002)

Moin....der Kreis wird enger.....

Meine Favoriten sind zur Zeit die ABU CD 4/6, Mitchel 300X Pro und die Quantum Energy TI-MAG.....werde mir die Rollen mal im Angelladen angucken und mal schauen was die da so nehmen, ansonsten werde ich denen die Preise aus dem Internet unter die Nase halten


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2002)

@Maddin
die TI-Mag findest du im Laden selten unter 100€
Ich hab meine bei e-bay für 53€ bekommen !!!!!!!!
aber guck mal hier gibts die 730 schon für 89€. Der Preis ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Albatros (13. Dezember 2002)

Hi Maddin#h

ich fische ebenfalls die Zebco Quantum Energy TiMag 730 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der Preis von ACE ist super#6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Dezember 2002)

@ Maddin

Ich könnte Dir auch noch die Penn &quot;Extreme FD1040&quot; empfehlen!  :m  Die hat was, die Rolle.

Mit der Mitchell 300X Pro bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.

Tja.... wer die Wahl, der hat die Qual.  #h


----------



## Maddin (13. Dezember 2002)

Was mach ich nur!?!? Habe eben eine Twin Power 3000F für 187,-euro gesehen........jetzt bin ich am überlegen. Entweder zuschlagen...obwohl ziemlich teuer, aber günstiger als sonst....oder bei Ebay versuchen. Die Rollen von Mitchell und ABU haben mir nicht soooo zugesagt....aber das ist ja Geschmackssache  Leider habe ich die TI-MAG von Quantum nirgends entdecken können #t 

Naja....ich will euch ja nicht mit meinen Problemen nerven  , aber dann habe ich auch noch eine obergeniale MeFo-Rute von Browning entdeckt.....halb so schlank wie meine jetzige, aber auch doppelt so teuer......bin jetzt völlig verwirrt........

Auf jeden Fall ein großes *Danke*  an alle!! So wie es aussieht habt ihr nicht nur mir weitergeholfen #r


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Dezember 2002)

Moin Maddin, schauma da !


----------



## havkat (13. Dezember 2002)

Moin Maddin!

Hab gerade in einer neueren &quot;Fisk&Fri&quot; aus DK geblättert.
Dort wir die OKUMA &quot;Metaloid&quot; beschrieben.
Nicht nur optisch ´ne schmucke Rolle, die ich (obwohl Shimano-Fan) nicht uninteressant finde.
Hab mal mein spärliches Dänisch zusammengestoppelt:

Aus dem Vollen gedrehte Alu-Spule mit Titan-Abwurfkante in Edelstahleinfassung.
9 Kugellager + 1 Walzenlager
Alu-Wechselspule
Kraftvolle, seidenweiche Bremse
*Getriebe aus rostfreiem Stahl und Marinemessing!* 
Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
&quot;Rotor Equalizing System&quot; 
5 Größen /Front oder Heckbremse
5 Jahre Garantie
Preis ?
Okumas sind bei den Danskes recht beliebt. 
Hab die Rolle auf der Okuma-HP gefunden.

Sieh  und lächle! :q


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Maddin,
ist es die Carboxy Trout?


----------



## Maddin (13. Dezember 2002)

@Schroe
Meinst du die Browning-Rute? Keine Ahnung wie die heißt....ich nenn sie z.Z. 209 Euro-Problem


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2002)

Drei Teile, Spitzenaktion mit kräftigem aber nicht steifem Rückgrat, matt-brauner Blank mit roten Ringwicklungen?

209 Euro.... müßte die Carboxy sein. Eine geniale Rute. Habe sie für einen Freund im Sonderangebot besorgt. Als ich sie eine Woche später, nach einigen Testfischen unbedingt kaufen wollte, hat sie wieder 549 DM gekostet :c .
Eine vortreffliche Wahl.


----------



## Maddin (13. Dezember 2002)

....bis 50g Wurfgewicht, federleicht und zierlich ...dennoch robust wie eine schwere Spinnrute....mattbrauner Blank....ja...das ist sie.....eine Sahneschnitte :l


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2002)

oh mann so wie ihr über Ruten redet redet man normalerweise über Frauen :q 

@maddin
die okuma Metalloid wie von havkat beschrieben wäre mehr als eine Alternative ich würd sie sogar der Twinpower vorziehen.
das gute stück hab ich bei Jose´einmal in der Hand gehabt, herrlich sag ich dir :l 
und optisch eine absolute Augenweide
und sie kostet je nach Angebot ca. 100€ weniger als die Twinpower


----------



## Maddin (13. Dezember 2002)

Ja das stimmt.....vielleicht schau ich sie mir morgen nochmal bei José an.....achja, auch Dank an dich, Havkat, für die Übersetzung! Ich lege großen Wert auf die Meinung der Dansker


----------



## Hamsterson (14. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Ich habe die Metalloid einmal gefischt. Kurbel lässt sich gut drehen :q , was mir aber negatives aufgefallen ist, ist schlechte Schnurverlegung( da war eine Geflochtene drauf) und billiges Aussehen (die glänzt zu viel, kommt mir wie eine Konservendose vor; ausserdem gehen solche Farben bekanntlich schnell ab und, oder verbleichen sich). Mich hat die nicht überzeugt.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2002)

Geschmackssache!
Hier, macht euch euer eigenes Bild von der Okumarolle:




Auf der von mir oben angegebenen Seite 83,50€


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2002)

@hamsterson
So groß sind meine erfahrungen mit der Rolle dann doch nicht ...schade eigentlich sie hatte einen guten eindruck auf mich gemacht und für früher mal 160DM kann mann eigentlich eine vernünftige schnurverlegung verlangen...denke ich.
Als ich sie (im Laden) begutachtete fand ich die verarbeiteten Materialien garnicht so billig aber wie gesagt ich hab sie noch nicht gefischt :c 
Aber selbst mit einer Twinpower(Rolle der Superlative in meinen Augen) hat man Probleme die nicht sein dürfen...weisst du ja selbst am besten  

P.S.: wie weit bist du mittlerweile eigentlich mit der Diaflash???


----------



## Maddin (14. Dezember 2002)

@Ace
Mach mich nicht schwach, ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts
negatives über die Rolle gehört.....aber ich werde mir 
mein eigenes Urteil bilden, denn:

*Rien ne va plus*, die Würfel sind gefallen. 
Ich habe mir heute morgen eine Shimano Twin Power 3000F 
für 187,-eur zugelegt :z. Tat zwar meinem Geldbeutel nicht 
gut, aber meiner Seele . Gekauft habe ich sie in einem 
hamburger Angelladen. Die Preise in HH waren recht 
unterschiedlich. In Zahlen: 275,-/235,-/187,-. Ich denke 
da habe ich einen guten Schnitt gemacht :g

Vielen Dank nochmals für die hilfreichen Antworten!

*Anglerboard, hier werden Sie geholfen *


----------



## Guen (14. Dezember 2002)

@Maddin

Glückwunsch zur Twinpower #6 ,da hast Du keinen Fehler gemacht  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2002)

Glückwunsch Maddin:m
Ich wollte dir doch keine Angst machen, nur hatte Hamsterson solche Schauergeschichten über die Rolle geschrieben, ich hätte sie ja selbst gern.

Der Preis ist richtig super...kannst ja mal ne kleine Info rüberwachsen lassen wo das war


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2002)

Glückwunsch!
ist ´ne menge Holz, aber wir haben ja sonst keine Laster!

Wenns nicht so teuer wäre:


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2002)

@mario
dat is aber nich die Twinpower sondern die Stella
meiner Meinung nach mehr luxus als Angelgerät...kostet um umbei 400 teuro´s  wers hat :q


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2002)

Is nicht ganz richtig, es ist sogar die Stella Millenium!!!
Bei Ebay im Moment für 900€!


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2002)

achso die Millenium sogar...wat fürn schmuckstück :l aber würdest du damit wirklich zum Angeln gehen???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Dezember 2002)

Glückwunsch Maddin. Du hast eine gute Entscheidung getroffen. Ich bin zwar DAIWA Fan aber die Rolle ist auch iO.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Dezember 2002)

Neeeeee,angeln würde ich damit nicht, aber wenn jemand nicht weiss wohin mit dem Geld.........
Kann mich noch an eine Brandungsrute erinnern (hiess glaube ich &quot;Kisu-spezial&quot, die bei Baltic-Kölln in Halli für 9999DM zu haben war. Ein Feund erzählte dann das einige Jachtbesitzer in Heiligenhafen damit angeln!

Ich durfte die Stella-Millenium mal in Schwartau in ie Hand nehmen......Geil !!!!
Die läuft als wenn die da einen E-Motor eingebaut haben (konnte aber nix hören!).


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab mir eine Zebco (Quantum) zugelegt die benutz ich zum Spinnfischen... ob man die im Meer auch nehmen kann weis ich ehrlich gesagt nicht... aber ich bin im Süßwasser sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding hat ca. 50 Euro gekostet...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Dezember 2002)

Die Stella M. ist wirklich ne Sahneschnitte :k  :k  :k 
Nur die Löcher an der Spule stören mich rein gedanklich wie bei der Twinpower. Sind reine Schmutzfänger!!! Deshalb stehe ich lieber auf Daiwa. Bin halt ein Daiwafetishist wie Jörg!!!


----------



## Maddin (14. Dezember 2002)

@Ace
Nachricht ist unterwegs

@Christian+Jörg
Im Laden lag noch die Teamdaiwa. Salzwassertauglich und äußerst attraktiv :k. Ich glaube die 2500er sollte 194,95 Euro kosten. Breitere Spule als die Shimano, aber nur für geflochtene Schnur. Bin zwar auch Geflochtenfetischist, aber auf meine Ersatzspule kommt monofile....außerdem habe ich von anderen Seiten gehört, dass die Teamdaiwa gar nicht sooo salztauglich sein soll (innen korridiert;kein Einzelfall). Aber man muss ja auch nicht immer bis zu den Achseln ins Wasser waten . 

Nichtsdestotrotz...ich hatte mich in die Shimano verknallt und die hat mir gestern den Schlaf geraubt. Tja, man trifft seine Traumfrau ja auch nicht alle Tage :q 

Die Twin Power hat übrigens keine Löcher, Christian.


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2002)

Stimmt Löcher hat die nich

hier is sie übrigends...wie sacht maddin...ne Sahneschnitte :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Dezember 2002)

Halte von der Team Daiw Saltwater nicht viel. Mag zum Spinnfischen lieber die Daiwa Emblem Serie!

Stimmt die Twinpower hatte keine Löcher, war nur Stella. Die Twinpower war/ist mir bitten zu teuer gewesen. War nicht so überzeugt davon. Wollte mir sie mal als Zweitrolle anschaffen, hab mir dann eine Emblem bei Ebay günstig gekauft!


----------



## Angelwebshop (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi Männers,

noch ein ganz heißer Tipp.

Zebco Rhino ST eine Rolle von allerfeinsten.

Sie ist seit wenigen Wochen nach nun 2 jähriger Entwicklungsphase verfügbar.


----------



## Guen (16. Dezember 2002)

Hatte neulich mal ne Daiwa Emblem in der Hand ,sollte 180€ kosten und für den Preis hatte sie mich nicht überzeugt !Die Kurbel hatte reichlich Spiel ,ebenso der Rotor und die Laufeigenschaften waren entsprechend !

Die Shimano Twinpower ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber  :l   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Pete (16. Dezember 2002)

so...ihr habt mich so mit eurer rollendiskussion angefacht...nu isse meine, die quantum energy fm ti 730...grade bei ebay ersteigert...mal sehen, was das gute stück kann und ob sie meiner stradic den schneid abkauft...


----------



## Ace (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi Pete 
Glückwunsch zur Rolle...is ´n feines Teil ob sie nun besser als die Stradic ist würd ich auch gern wissen...an der hab ich nähmlich interresse, schreib doch mal deine erkenntnisse
hab die Quantum auch allerdings wie oben erwähnt die 430...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Dezember 2002)

@ Guen
180€ ist auch bitten teuer für eine Emblem. Gibt verschiedene Ausführungen. Meine bevorzugte ist die  *Daiwa Emblem X 2500 iA* (aktuelles Modell heißt jetzt hinten *C* )Die Z Ausführung ist auch absolut spitze. Die X iA Serie hatte mal vor Jahren ca. 220-230 DM gekostet. Bei Ebay bekommt man sie teilweise unter 90 €. Habe eine ersteigert für 60 € und eine 3000 für 85  € . Zur Zeit sind die Preise bei 100 €. Die anderen Emblem Serien taugen nicht viel. Hatte da auch schon einige in der Hand. Die Twinpower fand ich zu schwer und zu teuer. Laufeigenschaften waren aber absolut spitze! Habe aber zur Zeit genug Rollen im Schrank. Reichen noch bis zum Jahre 2980! :q  :q  :q  Kaufe nur noch gebrauchte bzw. neue Rollen bei Ebay. Mehr Geld kann man nicht sparen! :m


----------



## Maddin (17. Dezember 2002)

Hi Pete, 
viel Spaß und Petri mit deiner neuen Rolle! ist schon schlimm, wenn man sich von so einer Rollendiskussion mitreissen läßt, was? :q


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2003)

Moin Boardies,

erstmal allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2003

Möge es für uns ein gutes MeFo Jahr werden   

Was soll ich sagen der Weihnachtsmann war da und meint ich brauch ne neue Rolle ...

Dazu habt Ihr hier ja schon ausführlich berichtet und der glückliche Maddin hat nun seine Sahneschnitte: Twin Power F 3000. GLÜCKWUNSCH  :z 

So großzügig war mein Weihnachtsmann leider nicht. Aber Ich hab trotzdem die Qual der Wahl.

Mario ist mit der Symetre FG sehr zufrieden.

Hat schon jemand die Stradic FG gefischt, wär ja so ne Art Kompromißlösung. Die Doppelkurbel wär für mich kein Problem.

Oder habt Ihr schon mal was negatives über diese Rolle gehört ???

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2003)

@Mirco
die Stradic hab ich auch in der Überlegung, mit dieser Rolle machst du nichts falsch, die läuft fantastisch.


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2003)

@ Ace,

hab grad mal bei Moritz-online reingeschaut. Der aktuelle Preis: EUR 134,95. Im letzten Katalog stehen noch EUR 109,95.

Die spinnen alle, wer soll denn das noch bezahlen  #d 

Also Ace, wenn Du die Rolle irgendwo günstiger siehst sach mal bitte bescheid, ich mach mich dann schonmal auf die Suche


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2003)

@Mirco
du hast ne PM:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Januar 2003)

Die Stratic FG 4000 bekommst Du hier  für 113€!

Kannst auch nix verkehrt machen, ansonsten bei ebay


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2003)

Dank Euch beiden  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2003)

*Mitchel*

Hallo Maddin
Kauf Dir eine Mitchell 300x!!! Die ist saubillig  (Bei Moritz gab´s die mal für 29 jetzt aber wieder 39 Euro) und besser als alles andere was ich vorher in den Händen hatte auch besser als die viel teurere Shimano (Stradig5000 glaube ich heißt die). Ich fische jetzt seit einem halben Jahr die Mitchel mit ihrer Übersetzung von 6,2:1 und hatte noch nie Probleme: Wicklung, Weitwurfeigenschaften, Verarbeitung, Lauf, Preis, Design... alles einfach nur perfekt!!! Seit dem ich die Mitchell habe liegt meine Shimano im Keller und ich fürchte dort bleibt sie auch.


----------



## Maddin (7. Januar 2003)

Hi Bondex,

zu faul gewesen alles zu lesen?    
Bin mein Geld doch schon los geworden. Hat mich zwar jede Menge Schotter gekostet, aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Außerdem habe ich sie noch nirgends günstiger gesehen....außer vielleicht bei Ebay. Sie ist robust und mein neuer Liebling :k. Von der Mitchel 300x war ich nicht ganz sooo begeistert.....ist halt auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Januar 2003)

Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer einer weiteren Emblem X 3000 iA.
Hab sie günstig bei Ebay geschossen


----------



## Guen (7. Januar 2003)

Gratuliere #6 ,die Stella ,die ich unter Beobachtung habe ,schiesst bestimmt wieder in ungeahnte Höhen  :c !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (7. Januar 2003)

Ach ja BBA ,was hälst Du von der Emblem 3000 Z.I.A. ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Januar 2003)

Ist in Grunde die gleiche Bauart, hat nur ein Kugellager mehr! Wo? Das weiß ich jetzt auch nicht? Wenn Du die Emblem Z Nummer iA meinst!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Januar 2003)

@guen
Die Daiwa Emblem Z 3000 iA laß mal in Ruhe. Habe ich schon in Beobachtung!  . Ist aber jetzt schon ziemlich hoch. Habe meine X 3000 iA etwas günstiger bekommen. Die Z 3000 iA hat mal vor 3 Jahren etwa 250-280 DM gekostet. Mehr als 100 ist so eine gebrauchte nicht wert! Ich hab jetzt auch genug Rollen. Die geht bestimmt bei 120 € raus!!! :g 

Für was willst die denn haben?

Ich benutze meine 3000 Modelle nur in den Wintermonaten bis Ende Februar fürs Mefofischen. Danach kommen die leichteren 2500 Modelle zum Einsatz!


----------



## Guen (7. Januar 2003)

Habe mir noch keine Gedanken zum Preis gemacht ,läuft ja noch ne Weile  ,ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen schwer  !Nimm DU sie ruhig  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Januar 2003)

Ich will die nicht haben. Ist mir jetzt schon bitten zu viel! Mir reichen die X Modelle!!! :m


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2003)

Hat sich erledigt ,habe mir heute die Twinpower 4000F gekauft  :z !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Maddin (8. Januar 2003)

Na denn mal viel Spaß und dicke Fische damit, Guen!! #h


----------



## siegerlaender (8. Januar 2003)

Gueni, goiles Teil.....da haste mit Sicherheit keinen Fehler gemacht!#6 Petri Heil mit die neuen Rolle! :m


----------



## havkat (8. Januar 2003)

Gut Du! #6

Die armen Zander....


----------

